# Leopard tortoise and redfoot together?



## Zac dale (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi all, I was wondering if you can mix a redfoot with a Leopard tortoise? If not, what is the best tortoise to put with it? 

Thanks


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 10, 2017)

Absolutely not.

The two species require entirely different habitats, care and diet.

Species should never be mixed as germs that one species tolerates could kill another.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 10, 2017)

And to follow up on that, tortoises are very territorial. There is always a dominant animal if you have more than one. Pairs fail as the subordinate tortoise cannot escape the attention of the other tortoise.

Groups of 3 or more may be successful as long as there is no more than 1 male and they are all the same size and species. The enclosure for such a group must be very large and have plenty of sight barriers. However, there are no guarantees so you should only keep as many tortoises as you have room for separately.

Any new tortoise must be kept entirely separately for at least 6 months in order to be sure that no tort makes any other sick.

And don't forget that Leopard Tortoises grow pretty quickly into very large animals that you will struggle to lift and carry


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 10, 2017)

The best tortioses to put with him is two more red footed tortioses from the same location or same subspecies . Tortioses do not like to be put in pairs . They do not like or need companionship . All they see is competition. But red foots do well in groups . Never mix subspecies . Always quarantine new animals for at least 6 months no matter where they came from . One sick tortoise could kill your whole herd.


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2017)

Ditto above and if you search the forum you will find all kinds of threads asking about mixing species and how it should never be done. Same with a pair of torts is not a good idea.


----------



## Tom (Oct 10, 2017)

Please read these:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/mixing-species.139808/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------

